# Litespeed Icon on the way.



## zott28 (May 8, 2007)

A few months ago I sold my 05 Orbea Lobular 100, Alu/Carbon rear frame, and went on a search for a frame that would make a "super bike". I rode a bunch of carbon fiber and was impressed with a few brands, but in the end I couldn't justify spending $3000 on a frame that may or may not last the next 5 years. 
Selling my lighter frame early made me dust off my Colnago Master and take it for rides I don't normally take it on, hills. Doing so made me realize 2 things, steal is so nice to ride compared to aluminum, and I'm not that much slower than when I was on my Orbea.
This all leads to my decision to buy a Ti frame, and I found a used Icon for $1100. I'm excited to ride Ti. I'm expecting the smooth ride of my Master, with a lot more snap on the hills. 
Can you tell I'm excited?


----------



## zott28 (May 8, 2007)

What a bike. Way more bike than I'll ever need. 2 rides so far. I feel like this bike encourages froward momentum. There were plenty of time when I thought I should be getting tried or I should be shifting on a hill, that just didn't come. Maybe I'm a bit amped up to have a new bike, I know that it is the fastest thing I've ridden. Instant response when you're out of the saddle. I'm super happy that I went with Ti over carbon. I don't think I'll need another bike.


----------



## HazemBata (May 20, 2004)

That's a great frame with a great build. I must admit, I got bit by the Ti bug myself.

How do you like the wheels? I think carbon wheels with a Ti frame is a great combo.


----------



## zott28 (May 8, 2007)

HazemBata said:


> That's a great frame with a great build. I must admit, I got bit by the Ti bug myself.
> 
> How do you like the wheels? I think carbon wheels with a Ti frame is a great combo.


I'm really blown away by the whole package, I haven't rode it yet with anything but the carbon wheels, I also have a set of EA90 SL clinchers that I think I'll go for a ride with and see what kind of difference I notice. But everything is wonderful. It is also my first time on Record, switching from Centaur, and I didn't think I'd notice a big difference in that, but it is huge. I would get some clunky shifts when climbing, but the Record is like butter. I'm so glad I went all out.


----------

